# A Fake Japanese Flag on eBay



## Shinpachi (Aug 10, 2010)

Yesterday, a friend of mine in US asked me if the antique flag on eBay is real or not.

I immediately answered "it's a fake!"
In case of the vertical writing of Japanese letters, no Japanese wrote and write them from the left to the right. I attach an image of my correction in below. There are so many errors of Chinese characters, contents and date too.

Be careful.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice catch Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks vB!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet catch!


----------



## Trebor (Aug 10, 2010)

wow, I never would have caught that in a million years. nice eye!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2010)

Only thing I would have caught was the reading right to left. Good call!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys

Writing can be read -
"May your attack on Pearl Harbor at three o'clock tomorrow morning be successful. Do your best."


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well done Shinpachi!


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Shinpachi-sama, I also saw this flag previously and thought it is questionable. I see thousands of such (real) flags still exist and personally I don't like any of the flags be sold in such a manner, but at the same time I understand that to sell and buy, giving a flag some measurable value, shall be the only way the flags be preserved (by somebody) into the future. 

How about this one? I found while searching photos of the B-24. I can't remember where it had been on but the signature on the lower right on the flag seems like "Hideki Tojo."


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, ppopsie

That is an interesting item.
May I discuss it with my local guys here?
Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you picked it as a fake Shinpachi...but I bet someone payed big bucks for it.....or will...?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2010)

Feel bad for the guy who payed 810 dollars........


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 11, 2010)

Shinpachi-sama, please go ahead. I am building a 1/48 B-24 Liberator kit this summer.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2010)

Good catch shinpachi!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you spotted it as a fake Shinpachi


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your concern about this topic!

The flag that ppopsie has introduced is also considered fake.

1. All letters are thought writen by a person because writing style is all same.
2. The two red seals on the top makes no sense.
3. The handwriting by "Hideki Tojo" does not match his own style for signature at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweet! 8)


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2010)

In addition, the Chinese character for "ki" of "Hideki" is close to the modern simplified Chinese.
Total atmosphere of the flag is different from Japanese.....

Oh, thanks Capt. Vick for your comment!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2010)

Well done Shinpachi-sama.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Wurger.

I have known there are not a few fakes in the market.
Attached is also a fake. Very poor handwriting with wrong letters and no autograph
Sad.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2010)

Good to see that you are catching the fakes, Shinpachi-san. Good work!


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Shinpachi-sama. Be careful guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks evangilder and you are welcome ppopsie


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is another Tojo.
The letter for "ki" is missing well.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow! Here is one more Tojo.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have an example of the real thing we can see Shinpachi? I for one would like to see a genuine example.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello Paul. Your request sounds reasonable.
Here are some examples which were confirmed real by soldiers' families.
The old Japanese were generally good at calligraphy. Letters were well balanced.

Hinomaru(red disc) of the first small photo was by embroidery.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 12, 2010)

Many thanks indeed! Very impressive artifacts.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2010)

You are welcome, Paul
Good day!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, those are stunning!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks vB!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 13, 2010)

amazing thing is even the fakes are very beautiful to look at and i can see why some people would buy them


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2010)

A screenshot from movie "I want to be a shell fish(2008 )"

A flag of Yosegaki(collection of autographs) bears all wishes for good luck of an enlisted man's family, friends and acquaintances.

A fake may be better if one wants to enjoy it innocently.


----------



## uhhuh35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> Hello Paul. Your request sounds reasonable.
> Here are some examples which were confirmed real by soldiers' families.
> The old Japanese were generally good at calligraphy. Letters were well balanced.
> Hinomaru(red disc) of the first small photo was by embroidery.


Shinpachi -san, 私は質問を有する 
One of the pics you posted contained this phrase: Susume susume, heitai susume (Go forward, go forward. Soldier go forward) signed by Kato (something).






I take it that this flag is authentic so why is that phrase written in katakana? Isn't there a Kanji for Heitai at least?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2010)

uhhuh35さん、ご質問ありがとうございます。
とても日本語がお上手ですね。

寄せ書きの記入者は「都城大正尋常小学校職員児童一同」となっていますので、カタカナは児童によるものと考えられます。
カタカナとはいえ、とても上手な字です。

The flag was dedicated to a Lieutenant by the teachers and children of Taisyo Primary School of Miyakonojo City in Miyazaki Prefecture, Kyusyu. Kato is estimated one of the childrean. He or she was a good writer.


----------



## uhhuh35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> uhhuh35さん、ご質問ありがとうございます。
> とても日本語がお上手ですね。
> 
> 寄せ書きの記入者は「都城大正尋常小学校職員児童一同」となっていますので、カタカナは児童によるものと考えられます。
> ...


Ah naruhodo! Arigato gozaimasu Shimpachi-san.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## mikewint (Aug 22, 2010)

reminds me of the "blood-smeared" VC and NVA flags i've seen. i know a former vet who imports from vietnam and making these flags and smearing them with monkey blood is big business along with "dog-tags" whch have been "found" in the jungle


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy crap, thats kinda dark!


----------

